# Alton towers late at night



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Our teenagers are attending a function at Alton towers this Saturday, due to end at about 10pm. We are planning to fetch them in our MH. This would mean that, after standard delays etc we will only get to our camping place at about 11pm.

Anyone have suggestions as to where we can stay? Don't need any facilities at all and will consider anything from wild camping to paying a few quid. We could arrive much earlier to make arrangements, but are concerned about coming back in pretty late.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

star-caravan-and-camping-park is about 10 minutes drive from Alton Towers.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We used this site a while back in our camping days.

This would be my cunning plan

Book in to the site, park up etc
Walk the 300 yards to the Ye Old Star Inn
Phone the kids and tell them that you will meet them there, it's only a mile walk from Alton Towers :wink: 

Next morning take them for a walk up lovely Dovedale which is not too far away.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Got the replies too late to use the info.

Somebody at "Wild Camping" suggested Foston Hall ladies prison, which is where we stayed. A nice place. Asterix was able to run around without a leash.

Roger


----------

